

How I set up my Linode VPS server (an Ubuntu 12.04 LTS build with a LEMP stack) - cbracco
http://cbrac.co/1561ytR

======
cbracco
Please note that I am a front-end designer, and this was my first extensive
foray into the sysadmin world. Constructive criticism welcome!

